# Train your fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>Add a few drops of liquid dish soap to a small squeeze bottle of water. Before using a new fly, soak it with the soap/water mixture and scrub fly between thumb and forefinger. This removes oils that both stiffen the material and makes the fly float. 

Rinse carefully. 

When I am fishing for Redfish or Drum, I hedge my bet by soaking flies and jigs in "Capt. Ken's Elixer", GULP juice or Sheader Crab oil. I wash my flies after using with the soap/water mix described above.<SPAN class=postbody>
_________________


----------

